Ask HN: Where can I get an orange YC vinyl sticker for Mac laptop? - davidcoronado
======
cballard
Why advertise a venture capital company for free?

~~~
SyneRyder
I considered doing the same thing myself, as a way to start random
conversations with local coders & startup folks.

I often work from cafes or public places, and I figured it's a way of inviting
coders who walk past to say "Hey, I saw your sticker... do you read Hacker
News? I'm working on a startup too. What are you working on?"

~~~
brudgers
There once was the official Hacker News tee shirt. Sales raised money for
Watsi and the design was "rather subtle".

The shirts are long since sold, but thread is still a great read:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5363290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5363290)

------
wirddin
There you go

[https://www.stickermule.com/marketplace/1550-y-combinator-
sq...](https://www.stickermule.com/marketplace/1550-y-combinator-square-
stickers-2x2)

~~~
imauld
Will this sticker work on non-Mac laptops?

~~~
wirddin
Yep, it should. It's just a removable paste up.

------
pfista
It'd be trivial to make your own with google image search and stickermule.

------
gadders
OFFTOPIC: I have two "I _heart_ Lotus Notes" stickers on my laptop for the
irony value.

